
Friendster growth gaining traction after relaunch in Asia - zhiQ
http://www.greyreview.com/2011/09/12/friendster-growth-gaining-traction-after-relaunch-in-asia/
======
Hyena
I'd be happy if tis succeeded, as it would tend to vindicate my view that
social networks will be connected toeqch other but fragmented by localization.

